
Backblaze for Business - ingve
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/business-cloud-backup-solutions/
======
dsp1234
Does anyone know if this provides point in time restores?

For example, if one of our PCs was hit with crypto ransomware yesterday at
5pm, backup ran at 10pm and the newly encrypted files were backed up. Is it
possible to recover the previous copies? If so, how far back does it go?

~~~
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> Yea, with our Computer Backup service we have a
30-day history, so you'd just rollback time and restore from before infection.
We've had a lot of customers have to do this ->
[https://www.backblaze.com/blog/cryptowall-ransomware-
recover...](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/cryptowall-ransomware-recovery/)
(including one of our own...#sigh)

